# Gelo Urbano



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 06:26)

A formação de gelo em meio urbano traz inesperada beleza "natural" a locais onde não é normal ver o fenómeno.
Mas para haver gelo é necessário primeiro haver água, seja ela da precipitação natural ou artificial. Neste último caso em tais situações é natural a pergunta: quem se esqueceu da torneira aberta?
Em segundo lugar tem de ocorrer uma descida de temperatura que traga os valores decididamente abaixo de zero.
Foi esta segunda condição que aliada à primeira proporcionou as seguintes imagens em que o mais inesperado é o local onde ocorreu: no cimo da colina urbanizada de Linda-a-Velha, entre Oeiras e Lisboa, a escassos 1,4Km da costa, 50m acima do vale do jamor, à altitude de 65m. Data: 1 de Março de 2005, imagens captadas às 14:55!











































Agora que as temperaturas vão começar a ficar propícias, vamos andar à caça destas obras de arte urbana.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2014 às 09:52)

Lembro-me de ver fotos semelhantes da altura por aqui. Algo assim não me lembro de ter voltado a acontecer. Em 2008 também houve sincelo durante 1 semana ou duas na região de Mirandela.

Bons registos .


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2014 às 10:44)

Belas imagens *StormRic*! 

Só a título de curiosidade, no dia de 1 de março de 2005, bateram-se muitos recordes de temperatura negativa no país para o mês de março, 
e com a torneira aberta dá esse espectáculo.

Só para perceberem um pouco o frio     que estava nesse dia pelo país:

*-0,3ºC*   Lisboa-aeroporto

*-4,8ºC*   Braga

*-7,4ºC*   Tomar-Valdonas

*-8,6ºC*   Bragança

*-9,0ºC*   Trancoso

*-10,1ºC* Montalegre

*-10,2ºC* Guarda.

*-12,9ºC* Penhas Douradas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Dez 2014 às 12:00)

Mais alguns dados desse dia:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 12:14)

Brutal, StormRic, nunca tinha visto essas fotos!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2014 às 12:22)

Brutal ! Excelentes registos.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2014 às 12:43)

Temperatura aos 850 hpa no dia 1/03/2005:

ISO -5 quase até Lisboa 






Circulação de ENE  continental bem fria sobre Portugal


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 13:01)

Obrigado a todos!

Já há muito tempo que queria investigar este fenómeno que ocorreu nesta zona, Linda-a-Velha/Carnaxide.
Lembro-me de no entanto vir no seguimento do dia anterior em que relatos locais davam conta de gelo nas ruas e passeios onde as pessoas escorregavam.
Por isso nesta manhã eu já estava de sobreaviso e assim que ouvi as pessoas a falarem deste sítio em que tinham deixado o sistema de rega ligado e havia gelo por todo o lado dirigi-me logo lá assim que pude (cerca das 15h). Sei que no entanto já foi tarde, muitas das peças artísticas de gelo já tinham feito as delícias de miúdos e graúdos. Parece que os próprios repuxos tinham gelado e havia estalactites  de um metro.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais alguns dados desse dia:





Thomar disse:


> Belas imagens *StormRic*!
> 
> Só a título de curiosidade, no dia de 1 de março de 2005, bateram-se muitos recordes de temperatura negativa no país para o mês de março,
> e com a torneira aberta dá esse espectáculo.
> ...



Obrigado pelos registos! Neles, no entanto, esta zona de Oeiras não é incluída na área de temperaturas negativas, fruto talvez de terem considerado que seria uma extensão de Lisboa e ainda por cima estando mais perto do litoral.

Quem estiver habituado a ver o sincelo ou caramelo, como também é chamado, poderá talvez falar de quais as temperaturas necessárias para ocorrer este congelamento maciço. Penso que 0º ou -1º não chegam.
Julgo que a faixa amarela no mapa das temperaturas mínimas foi mal sustentada por verdadeiros registos. Provavelmente foi elaborado só com as estações de Cabo Raso e Cabo Carvoeiro, não sei, era preciso ver os registos de todas as estações da zona.

Ainda tenho muitas mais fotos desse dia e do dia anterior também, com gelo nos campos de Carnaxide (e não era no fundo vale).


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 13:07)

Snifa disse:


> Temperatura aos 850 hpa no dia 1/03/2005:
> 
> ISO -5 quase até Lisboa
> 
> ...



Boa! Como é que consegues obter essas cartas antigas?
Sei que tenho provavelmente isto gravado nos arquivos mas neste momento não lhes tenho acesso.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2014 às 13:09)

StormRic disse:


> Boa! Como é que consegues obter essas cartas antigas?
> Sei que tenho provavelmente isto gravado nos arquivos mas neste momento não lhes tenho acesso.



Eu retirei deste site: http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=gfs;sess=

Começam em 1899 até 2014

Sei que o meteociel também tem, mas não estou a conseguir encontrar..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Dez 2014 às 13:16)

No MeteoPT temos também cartas dessas.

Reanálise NCEP:


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2014 às 13:27)

StormRic disse:


> A formação de gelo em meio urbano traz inesperada beleza "natural" a locais onde não é normal ver o fenómeno.
> Mas para haver gelo é necessário primeiro haver água, seja ela da precipitação natural ou artificial. Neste último caso em tais situações é natural a pergunta: quem se esqueceu da torneira aberta?
> Em segundo lugar tem de ocorrer uma descida de temperatura que traga os valores decididamente abaixo de zero.
> Foi esta segunda condição que aliada à primeira proporcionou as seguintes imagens em que o mais inesperado é o local onde ocorreu: no cimo da colina urbanizada de Linda-a-Velha, entre Oeiras e Lisboa, a escassos 1,4Km da costa, 50m acima do vale do jamor, à altitude de 65m. Data: 1 de Março de 2005, imagens captadas às 14:55!
> ...


Espetaculares estas fotos! Nos EUA vi algumas vezes, o que eles chamam de "freezing rain". Cá pelo nosso cantinho é mesmo uma raridade. Lembro-me de ver algo semelhante no chafariz do miradouro de São Pedro de Alcântara há alguns anos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 14:13)

Mais algumas imagens de pormenores do gelo de 1 de Março de 2005 em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras).

Estalagmites no chão:





"Caverna" de gelo:





"bonequinho"...





"Rua Coelho da Rocha"





"garça"





(...) 










havia relatos de estalactites que pendiam de uma palmeira e que tinham "vários" metros (foram logo as primeiras a serem levadas)





folha que descongelou e se libertou do peso, mas as estalactites que dela pendiam e cujas extremidades tocavam outras folhas embaixo, permaneceram no lugar:





outra "ave de pescoço longo":


----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2014 às 17:31)

*StormRic*, como bem o disseste o sistema de rega estava ligado e proporcionou esse belo espectáculo.
Para se ver algo semelhante num fenómeno natural _S__incelo_ (condições atmosféricas adequadas) "temos" de ir para o nordeste transmontano (principalmente).
Com temperaturas negativas inferiores a -2/3ºC e nevoeiro nos vales transmontanos deve ser lindo de ver...
Temos vários relatos aqui no fórum, julgo que o *Dan* tem variadíssimas fotos desse fenómeno.
Só para terminar, no ano de 2005, o mês de março teve uma anomalia positiva e o país sofria de seca moderada a extrema,
deixo aqui o link do relatório mensal (na altura do IM) do mês de março de 2005:
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...obmRse/cli_20050301_20050331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

_p.s. Reparem na quantidade de páginas que o relatório mensal tinha em 2005, mais do dobro do que actualmente._


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

Thomar disse:


> *StormRic*, como bem o disseste o sistema de rega estava ligado e proporcionou esse belo espectáculo.
> Para se ver algo semelhante num fenómeno natural _S__incelo_ (condições atmosféricas adequadas) "temos" de ir para o nordeste transmontano (principalmente).
> Com temperaturas negativas inferiores a -2/3ºC e nevoeiro nos vales transmontanos deve ser lindo de ver...
> Temos vários relatos aqui no fórum, julgo que o *Dan* tem variadíssimas fotos desse fenómeno.
> ...



Já vi duas definições de sincelo que são fenómenos distintos: congelamento e deposição das microgotículas de nevoeiro de encontro a uma superfície por um lado, e congelamento da água da chuva escorrendo dos beirais por exemplo. Julgo que a segunda tem o nome popular de "caramelo" e aquilo que estas fotos mostram será um fenómeno deste último tipo. Para o sincelo é necessário nevoeiro, logo uma humidade relativa de 100% ou quase, enquanto que o caramelo ocorre até com ar muito seco pois não é a água em suspensão na atmosfera que congela mas sim a água que já estava depositada ou em escorrência. Corrijam-me se estiver errado, a minha experiência deste fenómenos é muito escassa, lembro-me de ver sincelo na Serra da Estrela, na Torre, que eram esculturas do vento e do nevoeiro e de ver pingentes de caramelo nas zonas sombrias das rochas nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2014 às 23:03)

Os que eu vi foram sempre resultado de chuva e temperaturas muito baixas e não devido a nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2014 às 01:16)

StormRic disse:


> Mais algumas imagens de pormenores do gelo de 1 de Março de 2005 em Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras).
> 
> Estalagmites no chão:
> 
> ...



Registos fantásticos, custa a crer que são de Linda-a-Velha! Vivi 20 anos em Linda-a-Velha e nunca vi nada assim por lá! Mesmo nesse Março de 2005, na zona onde vivia em Linda-a-Velha não ocorreu nada disso, apenas uma ligeira geada (contam-se pelos dedos das mãos o numero de geadas que me lembro terem ocorrido em Linda-a-Velha desde que me lembro). 

Em que local exactamente fizeste essas fotografias?


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 04:27)

MSantos disse:


> Registos fantásticos, custa a crer que são de Linda-a-Velha! Vivi 20 anos em Linda-a-Velha e nunca vi nada assim por lá! Mesmo nesse Março de 2005, na zona onde vivia em Linda-a-Velha não ocorreu nada disso, apenas uma ligeira geada (contam-se pelos dedos das mãos o numero de geadas que me lembro terem ocorrido em Linda-a-Velha desde que me lembro).
> 
> Em que local exactamente fizeste essas fotografias?



Na Rua Coelho da Rocha, transversal do lado esquerdo de quem desce a Av.D.Pedro V para as Biscoiteiras:


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2014 às 02:21)

StormRic disse:


> Na Rua Coelho da Rocha, transversal do lado esquerdo de quem desce a Av.D.Pedro V para as Biscoiteiras:



Conheço bem o sitio onde foram feitas estas fotos!

O mais incrível é que eu vivia no cimo da avenida D. Pedro V no prédio da pastelaria Aquários e perdi este espectáculo, devia andar a dormir...

Mas na minha zona, que eu tenha visto, apenas tivemos uma leve geada, o que já foi muito bom, pois raramente se vê geada por Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 02:27)

MSantos disse:


> O mais incrível é que eu vivia no cimo da avenida D. Pedro V no prédio da pastelaria Aquários



Eu também era aí perto . Como eu disse, só soube porque ouvi pessoas de manhã a falarem do fenómeno, o meu caminho normal nem era por ali. Houve bastante geada é verdade, e passeios escorregadios, e várias quedas...


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2014 às 02:33)

StormRic disse:


> Eu também era aí perto . Como eu disse, só soube porque ouvi pessoas de manhã a falarem do fenómeno, o meu caminho normal nem era por ali. Houve bastante geada é verdade, e passeios escorregadios, e várias quedas...



Sim, também me recordo de se falar das quedas e da dificuldade em descongelar o vidro do carro de manhã, mas não vi esse espectáculo das estalactites. A geada para o padrões de Bragança não era nada de especial, por isso classifiquei-a como "leve", mas para a área da grande Lisboa foram dias de frio brutais!


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2015 às 16:47)

Incrível registo! 

Que magnificas imagens de gelo! Ainda que em parte sejam de origem artificial (a água era proveniente do sistema de rega), não deixam de ser espectaculares!
Não sei quem tem mais imaginação, se nós ao tentar-mos ver semelhanças com formas que conhecemos ou a natureza ao criá-las! 

Obrigado por abrires o teu baú de surpresas!

Venham mais!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2018 às 16:59)

StormRic disse:


> A formação de gelo em meio urbano traz inesperada beleza "natural" a locais onde não é normal ver o fenómeno.
> Mas para haver gelo é necessário primeiro haver água, seja ela da precipitação natural ou artificial. Neste último caso em tais situações é natural a pergunta: quem se esqueceu da torneira aberta?
> Em segundo lugar tem de ocorrer uma descida de temperatura que traga os valores decididamente abaixo de zero.
> Foi esta segunda condição que aliada à primeira proporcionou as seguintes imagens em que o mais inesperado é o local onde ocorreu: no cimo da colina urbanizada de Linda-a-Velha, entre Oeiras e Lisboa, a escassos 1,4Km da costa, 50m acima do vale do jamor, à altitude de 65m. Data: 1 de Março de 2005, imagens captadas às 14:55!
> ...


Uau! Só descobri este tópico agora . Que espectáculo! 
É algo impensável, hoje em dia, ver gelo assim por esta zona.


----------

